# Astra VXR GTC



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Booked a 48 hour test drive in the new Vixxer.

I am super excited about it. Always loved them so in January ill get some pics up and a little review of what I thought.

Something a bit different but might appeal to some of you that are keen to know about the new version.

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They allow 48hr test drives? 

I really like how they look. Haven't had a shot in one personally but reviews are really positive. 

It does seem to lack straight line performance for the power it has, but track performance matches the Focus RS. 

Will be interesting how you get on.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

there is a owners thread about the comparison between last VXR and new one on VXRonline!

Interesting read and debate!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> there is a owners thread about the comparison between last VXR and new one on VXRonline!
> 
> Interesting read and debate!


Just had a glance and if it is the thread I see it doesn't really cover anything..

Last shape VXR drivers against it(you get that on loads of forums when their car is superseded) and one current owner unhappy after 3 gearbox replacements.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Just had a glance and if it is the thread I see it doesn't really cover anything..
> 
> Last shape VXR drivers against it(you get that on loads of forums when their car is superseded) and one current owner unhappy after 3 gearbox replacements.


Yep, give you different opinions. Doesn't mean anyone is right it is just somebody's opinions.

Covers quite a few things that people highlight actually, power delivery, handling, reliability. Maybe have a longer read through......


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

You can get 48 hr test drives via there fleet services. I.E if your company has a lot of company cars. We probably have over 1000 in the uk alone. So think its because we give alot of business. Had the same test in the previous VXR and loved it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Yep, give you different opinions. Doesn't mean anyone is right it is just somebody's opinions.
> 
> Covers quite a few things that people highlight actually, power delivery, handling, reliability. Maybe have a longer read through......


There isn't enough people contributing to gain any accuracy about reliability. Knocking them for one guy having 3 gearboxes isn't everything.

The last vxr had quite a reputation for dodgy gearboxes itself.

Quite a few of the opinions are hypothetical and pretty irrelevant.

It seems that the old VXR drivers don't want to like it and promote their own car too much.

I'm reading quotes that people won't rave about the new one like the old one.

I don't remember too many people raving about the old one.

It wasn't as bad as many made out but wasn't a match for the class leading hot hatchbacks.

The current VXR might not be as raw but it does seem to be doing all it can to harness the power and make good use of it.

It does look more grown up, build quality looks better and this one is a match for any of the current hot hatchbacks.

I find the new one far more appealing but there is no chance I would even consider paying £27, 000 for one.

Maybe in a few months the thread will be a worthwhile read but at the moment it covers next to nothing.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We are reading the same thread?

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/sh...t-opinions-and-feedback-comparing-old-and-new


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> There isn't enough people contributing to gain any accuracy about reliability. Knocking them for one guy having 3 gearboxes isn't everything.
> 
> The last vxr had quite a reputation for dodgy gearboxes itself.
> 
> ...


I think your jumping the gun! I'm not saying the New VXR isn't very good! It's a massive improvement over the package the MK1 offers!

Theres plenty on there to read through, currents owners offering there opinions. MK1 owners opinions doesn't really matter.

I'm not sure what your problem is??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> I think your jumping the gun! I'm not saying the New VXR isn't very good! It's a massive improvement over the package the MK1 offers!
> 
> Theres plenty on there to read through, currents owners offering there opinions. MK1 owners opinions doesn't really matter.
> 
> I'm not sure what your problem is??


I don't have any problem.

I just expected far more substance in the thread by the way you highlighted it.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, so there is a few new reliability issues highlighted, Power delivery and the how fast the car feels, how much better handling the car is over the MK1. 

If you think about it, the OP is only having the car for 48 hours so might be an interesting read for him?

Alot of substance for him to read through in expectation of the test drive and then he can make his own opinion surely? More facts to go on is only better right? :/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Most people only ever get a 10min test drive and will rarely have the chance to have a proper drive. 

If I had a 48hr test drive I would do my best to make sure I covered all aspects of driving the car and would be able to make a good assessment.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the new VXR looks fantastic and reviews very positive and very drivable, been offered test drive in post may take them up on it, I think the price jump is to big from last very and worry about resale value unless secure good cash discount


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Most people only ever get a 10min test drive and will rarely have the chance to have a proper drive.
> 
> If I had a 48hr test drive I would do my best to make sure I covered all aspects of driving the car and would be able to make a good assessment.


I give up.....

was only trying to give the OP some info on it before he drives it from owners! Its not rocket science!

Nobody is in disagreement with you about that the car is very good. It sets faster lap times then the renualt and st dispite feeling slower.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

And also the biggets failure so far was down to a power steering issue causing massive failures, not gearboxes, that was the MK1 issue!

That is a VXROnline moderator reporting these problems so not slating just for the fun of it either.......

Also the diff from drexler has been failing


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Perhaps you two finish your chat via PM regarding the other forum and its thread and then some others can contribute to the actual subject.

Thanks


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Test Drive now sorted chaps. 25th Jan till 29th.

Comes with Leather, Nav, Aero Pack, Premium Light Pack and some other goodies.

I'll get pics up and a report.

Grom.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be interested to see what you think, there are some reasonable offers on beaux halls at the minute throw in a lifetime warranty and it's all good


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Kerr said:


> There isn't enough people contributing to gain any accuracy about reliability. Knocking them for one guy having 3 gearboxes isn't everything.
> 
> The last vxr had quite a reputation for dodgy gearboxes itself.
> 
> ...


Lol I've never read a decent review for the old car from any motoring journo whereas the new car is getting very favourable reports.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

For info peeps.

This car should turn up today 

Excited much......hell yeah !!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i bet your review differs from the press, i've often found what the press like i don't, i also feel that when they have long term cars there opinion changes as whats good over 10 minutes isn't actually as nice over 2 days.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> i bet your review differs from the press, i've often found what the press like i don't, i also feel that when they have long term cars there opinion changes as whats good over 10 minutes isn't actually as nice over 2 days.


To be fair Vauxhall doesn't appear to have many friends within the press.

They've had more than their fair share of rotten write ups so when they get a positive, you know it has been earned.

Quite a few journalists have a clear bias or accept backhanders from other manufacturers though.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Will be good to see what you think. I really like the new look vauxhalls apart from the GTC lol but this hot one does look better. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah be good to see some pics and a write up, thinking about one of these next or a Megane Renaultsport 265....


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Why are you testing it? Are you considering one?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Why are you testing it? Are you considering one?


Yup exactly. So far so good. Lovely noise and comfy seats. More to come including pics :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Pics or you are testing a p45 from top gear :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Pics or you are testing a p45 from top gear :lol:


I'll stick some up tomorrow bro. I've taken the isofix base out my BM and put it in the Vixxer haha.

Going to see my folks tomorrow. AKA Gran and Grandad. :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Be interested to here how you get on. Also, what kind of economy you get.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

so did you enjoy it ?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> so did you enjoy it ?


Full write up cming on Sunday sir. (need time to upload pics etc) But I friggin loved it.

What a car and miles miles better than the previous model.

Watch this space. :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems there are loads of people unhappy with the rate these new VXR's are getting stone chips. Arden Blue seems to be getting the most complaints.

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?201937-Stone-chips

Some of the pictures are ridiculous, there's almost no paint left on some areas by the wheel arches.

My GTC has quite a few stone chips too and a bit of road rash by the arches and under the doors. Nothing as bad as some of those cars though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Seems there are loads of people unhappy with the rate these new VXR's are getting stone chips. Arden Blue seems to be getting the most complaints.
> 
> http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?201937-Stone-chips
> 
> ...


Some really bad looking cars.

One guy has only done 500 miles and his is a mess.

Got to be a paint defect to chip so easily.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Some really bad looking cars.
> 
> One guy has only done 500 miles and his is a mess.
> 
> Got to be a paint defect to chip so easily.


I agree, Vauxhall just don't want to know though! Disgusting, these cars aren't cheap £28k IIRC :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I was considering a GTC VXR after my current GTC 1.4T but I don't think I'll bother now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You do wonder how much is down to the aggressive suspension/diff setup that drives the stones into those areas? 

Still clearly a problem. 

Although they might not look tidy, some large mud flaps would be my next purchase.


----------

